# Jackson Bottling Works



## FlaskMan (Aug 9, 2012)

I picked this up in an antique store today because I liked its design.  Does anyone have any information of its exact date or what was in it?  If it has any value let me know.


----------



## epackage (Aug 9, 2012)

Western crown top soda, worth about $5, probably 1910-20


----------



## FlaskMan (Aug 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Western crown top soda, worth about $5, probably 1910-20


 

 Ok that's good, that's about what I payed for it. I bought it to add to my collection.

 Thanks!

 Also, the store is littered with vintage soda bottles, and many other bottles from the late 1800s-early 1900s.  Any particular brands of soda bottles I should look out for, or even a specific type of bottle?  Thanks!


----------



## epackage (Aug 9, 2012)

Buy what you like, that's my motto...[] But look for hutches from Territories and look for colored blobs and pontiled examples...Jim


----------



## FlaskMan (Aug 9, 2012)

Ah, thanks.  When it comes to buying I only tend to pick up the ones I like.

 I looked for hutches and pontils, but no luck.  I will keep an eye out however.


----------

